# Best wax/final stage for orange



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

Been away from this forum for a while, but now I have a car I can properly detail again.......



Now I'm looking for a new wax that's best for this colour, ATM I only have dodo juice blue velvet :/

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Look at Bouncers Satsuma Rock


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Totally agree with andy just don't eat it


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Any wax will look good on it if you do all the prep work before hand. Your not going to see massive differences between any of them.


----------



## crymer (Apr 10, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> Any wax will look good on it if you do all the prep work before hand. Your not going to see massive differences between any of them.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> Any wax will look good on it if you do all the prep work before hand. Your not going to see massive differences between any of them.


exactly right it is all in the prep wax/sealant is a protectant not a miracle shine cure do the work before and all will be good:buffer:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Yep but a quality wax will always add that little extra something to the final look.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If I machine polished 5 cars identically and only waxed one of them could you honestly say you would be able to tell which one was waxed by visual inspection only?


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> If I machine polished 5 cars identically and only waxed one of them could you honestly say you would be able to tell which one was waxed by visual inspection only?


Sounds like you're laying down the gauntlet (assuming your comments are directed at me)

I agree entirely that the prep is the key to any car looking good.

In my experience,after machine polishing my own cars, I would say that a wax definitely 'intensifies' the final look.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

SPARTAN said:


> Sounds like you're laying down the gauntlet (assuming your comments are directed at me)
> 
> I agree entirely that the prep is the key to any car looking good.
> 
> ...


Just testing the waters so to speak. I would honestly say that if I had 5 machined polished cars and only 1 was waxed I'd be hard pushed to tell which one had the wax on it.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice that colour chap


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Jesus lighten up he did say detail properly


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

well seeing as every wax is the same give it 3 coats of this
http://www.monzacarcare.com/wax--sealants-1/zymol-ebony-carnauba-wax/0/ :wall:

what wax you want depends on what finish you want ie glassy and reflective or wet deep gloss finish:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

another example of all waxes being the same
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330080


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have just striped and decon my car today of wax, because it dulled the flake of the metallic black paint, so Sonax PNS was applied and wow it looked amazing, so wax on certain paints looks great, but on Metallic black NO! But wax on a single stage paint is amazing. Some people might disagree on my views, but Doctor I my self can tell the difference! So tomorrow I will show a top end wax on the left side of my bonnet and Sonax PNS and you can visible see the difference. For your car LSP I would go for Sonax PNS or Zaino Z2 sealant .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Zaino Z2 layered will look good seen it on a few on the older electric orange paint and really brings a sparkle under the light and depth to the finish.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Reload or BH Double Speed-wax would be nice.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Zaino Z2 layered will look good seen it on a few on the older electric orange paint and really brings a sparkle under the light and depth to the finish.


Bang on Z2,Z6,Z8 Or Z5,Z6,Z8.Otherwise I'd tend to go down the ceramic coating route.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> Bang on Z2,Z6,Z8 Or Z5,Z6,Z8.Otherwise I'd tend to go down the ceramic coating route.


Z5 one coat, followed by Z6 gloss Enhancing gloss spray, followed by Z2 one coat, but you can apply 3 layers in 24hrs period of Z2 with ZFX, then Z8 . But if you have time, wait and use Z8. CYC have it.:thumb: take a look:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> another example of all waxes being the same
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330080


I don't think anybody said they are all the same but there is very little difference in them all certainly on properly prepped paintwork. Maybe you where not around here years ago when 5 brand new black corsa's (I think) where all machined to the same standard and then 5 different waxes where applied. People where then asked (in the flesh) to vote on which was the shiniest. If i recall correctly nobody could really tell any difference in any of them. It's all well and good people stating this wax is better than that wax but the facts are that any wax will look good once the prep work is done.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chongo said:


> I have just striped and decon my car today of wax, because it dulled the flake of the metallic black paint, so Sonax PNS was applied and wow it looked amazing, so wax on certain paints looks great, but on Metallic black NO! But wax on a single stage paint is amazing. Some people might disagree on my views, but Doctor I my self can tell the difference! So tomorrow I will show a top end wax on the left side of my bonnet and Sonax PNS and you can visible see the difference. For your car LSP I would go for Sonax PNS or Zaino Z2 sealant .


You are talking about a sealant versus a wax. At least get the products right before you show anything!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

So this guy is looking for a Wax for his car, yes he can chose any wax he wants, but I only suggested a sealant which would suit that colour. You're remarks about getting my products right you can find in my showroom under chongo. I find your remarks funny on my suggestions on LSP , so as a Doctor point out my mistake !!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chongo said:


> So this guy is looking for a Wax for his car, yes he can chose any wax he wants, but I only suggested a sealant which would suit that colour. You're remarks about getting my products right you can find in my showroom under chongo. I find your remarks funny on my suggestions on LSP , so as a Doctor point out my mistake !!!


I suggest you read back. I pointed out that any WAX will look good and you would be hard pushed to see any difference on a properly prepped car. You then stated you would show ME the difference in a sealant and a top end wax tomorrow.

If you want to argue my point show me the difference in 2 waxes tomorrow.

Its like me saying there's little difference in mineral based engine oil and then you saying you will show me the difference in an ester synthetic and a mineral oil tomorrow.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I don't think anybody said they are all the same but there is very little difference in them all certainly on properly prepped paintwork. Maybe you where not around here years ago when 5 brand new black corsa's (I think) where all machined to the same standard and then 5 different waxes where applied. People where then asked (in the flesh) to vote on which was the shiniest. If i recall correctly nobody could really tell any difference in any of them. It's all well and good people stating this wax is better than that wax but the facts are that any wax will look good once the prep work is done.


i remember that and as i recall the best wax got more votes then the others:thumb
infact it was the winner. with that you have to take into personal preference, but BOS won and won with a clear margin :thumb: says it all.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I don't think anybody said they are all the same but there is very little difference in them all certainly on properly prepped paintwork. Maybe you where not around here years ago when 5 brand new black corsa's (I think) where all machined to the same standard and then 5 different waxes where applied. People where then asked (in the flesh) to vote on which was the shiniest. If i recall correctly nobody could really tell any difference in any of them. It's all well and good people stating this wax is better than that wax but the facts are that any wax will look good once the prep work is done.


read your first post no 4 you state they will all look the same:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I said I would show the difference between a wax and a sealant not the difference between two different types of wax. And as we all know prep work is the key for any LSP. I've dealt with cars that look good with wax and I've dealt with cars that look good with a sealant. Feel free to look at my work , dealt with many different types of wax, sealants and coatings, I was only making a suggestion, this is a forum after all, if your right or wrong then of course people are going to suggest other procedures or products to help as this is what this forum is all about. I'm not here to argue my point to you. Chongo


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> I suggest you read back. I pointed out that any WAX will look good and you would be hard pushed to see any difference on a properly prepped car. You then stated you would show ME the difference in a sealant and a top end wax tomorrow.
> 
> *If you want to argue my point show me the difference in 2 waxes tomorrow.*
> 
> Its like me saying there's little difference in mineral based engine oil and then you saying you will show me the difference in an ester synthetic and a mineral oil tomorrow.


check the 2 references in my earlier post :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> You are talking about a sealant versus a wax. At least get the products right before you show anything!


:lol:show your post's :wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> I suggest you read back. I pointed out that any WAX will look good and you would be hard pushed to see any difference on a properly prepped car. You then stated you would show ME the difference in a sealant and a top end wax tomorrow.
> 
> If you want to argue my point show me the difference in 2 waxes tomorrow.
> 
> Its like me saying there's little difference in mineral based engine oil and then you saying you will show me the difference in an ester synthetic and a mineral oil tomorrow.


Am right, your wrong, your right, am wrong:wave:


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

The other thing as well gentlemen is ........ We're all different. And none of us see things the same. It'd be a dull old world if we did. 


Phil.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> i remember that and as i recall the best wax got more votes then the others:thumb
> infact it was the winner. with that you have to take into personal preference, but BOS won and won with a clear margin :thumb: says it all.


If anybody can find the original thread again you will see that many of the voters could not tell a difference between any of the cars which is my point. Once the car is polished and prepped you will be hard pushed to see the difference between any of them.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Look forward to seeing it finished in the sun. Tangerine Scream looks amazing when properly detailed.

Sutty.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> read your first post no 4 you state they will all look the same:thumb:


That's an outright lie. I said any wax will look good once the car is prepped and there won't be a massive difference in any of them. Go back and read post number 4. If I'm wrong quote me.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chongo said:


> I said I would show the difference between a wax and a sealant not the difference between two different types of wax. And as we all know prep work is the key for any LSP. I've dealt with cars that look good with wax and I've dealt with cars that look good with a sealant. Feel free to look at my work , dealt with many different types of wax, sealants and coatings, I was only making a suggestion, this is a forum after all, if your right or wrong then of course people are going to suggest other procedures or products to help as this is what this forum is all about. I'm not here to argue my point to you. Chongo


So why did you come on and tell me your going to show the difference between a sealant and a wax? Your post was aimed straight at me despite me never even mentioning a sealant!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow, I've been back a day and started a debate!! Might give the dodo juice a go , was impressed by blue velvet. I'll report back with pics 

And btw, I'm a girl hehe


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Try the blue velvet see what you think. The colour of the wax makes very little difference. Even Dodo juice will tell you themselves that any of their waxes can be used on any colour.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Well that escalated quickly - Shame.

Anyway to the Original poster. - For your reference is a thread featuring an Orange ST with one of the waxes that has been mentioned.



Link > http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304512


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> Well that escalated quickly - Shame.
> 
> Anyway to the Original poster. - For your reference is a thread featuring an Orange ST with one of the waxes that has been mentioned.
> 
> ...


Without looking at the link, would that be one of your waxes big fella

op, use up what wax you already have.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

great thread this lol,so this means that every wax out of every wax maker large or small are the same.Oh well time to dig out the turtle wax


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> great thread this lol,so this means that every wax out of every wax maker large or small are the same.Oh well time to dig out the turtle wax


Is there something wrong with you? Nobody has said they are all the same but once the prep work is done any wax will look good and you will be hard pushed to tell the difference in any of them.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> So why did you come on and tell me your going to show the difference between a sealant and a wax? Your post was aimed straight at me despite me never even mentioning a sealant!


This was not aimed at you. You gave an opinion which I thought wasn't suited to this cars colour, if your right your right and if wrong your wrong everybody is allowed their own opinion , so don't take it personally. I've posted in the wax and sealants section pictures so everybody can see the difference on my car. Have a nice day :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> Without looking at the link, would that be one of your waxes big fella
> 
> op, use up what wax you already have.


Yes the link was provided as it referenced another members Orange ST similar to that the OP has and it also referenced the point that other members had prior suggested the product(s) to be used.

I was giving the OP the chance to see what the paintwork would look like with said wax, that other users had opinioned.

At no point did I say 'You must buy this wax at all' - Also noted is that I removed reference to my company signature in the original reply as not to been seen as giving any favours to my response.

However, and since I pay to advertise on DW so have a right to display my signature so here it is.

:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> If anybody can find the original thread again you will see that many of the voters could not tell a difference between any of the cars which is my point. Once the car is polished and prepped you will be hard pushed to see the difference between any of them.


As i recall there were a few who couldn't tell them apart, but the majority picked the finish the prefured


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Is there something wrong with you? Nobody has said they are all the same but once the prep work is done any wax will look good and you will be hard pushed to tell the difference in any of them.


I disagree you prep paint to the best it will look, some waxes will compliment it,so will spoil it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Try the blue velvet see what you think. The colour of the wax makes very little difference. Even Dodo juice will tell you themselves that any of their waxes can be used on any colour.


interesting read:thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217518


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I love this forum lol.....

Your all nuts the best shine you will get is from pledge 

Try pledge it's not a wax nor a sealant but mixed with other household chemicals becomes napam....use napam for a explosive paintwork shine that's on fire


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> great thread this lol,so this means that every wax out of every wax maker large or small are the same.Oh well time to dig out the turtle wax


Yeah what's wrong with you turtles don't produce wax....they make good soup though


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

what bread do you apply the soup with


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> what bread do you apply the soup with


You dip.:lol:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

chongo said:


> I've posted in the wax and sealants section pictures so everybody can see the difference on my car. Have a nice day :wave::wave::wave:


The problem with yourwax and sealant comparison you applied 2 x coats of bmd morpheus and only 1 x Sonax PNS which isn't a fair test because 2 coats is better than one.

You also said in your thread that you took the photos in cloudy weather which imh doesn't help to prove anything.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357904&page=2



chongo said:


> That's a very good point:thumb:, *but it was a cloudy day and no sun,* but if was a sunny day then you would have seen a massive difference . Don't forget people see images and colours in different ways.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> The problem with yourwax and sealant comparison you applied 2 x coats of bmd morpheus and only 1 x Sonax PNS which isn't a fair test because 2 coats is better than one.
> 
> You also said in your thread that you took the photos in cloudy weather which imh doesn't help to prove anything.http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357904&page=2


 so your saying that the wax looks better than PNS:lol:
Is it in the rules to only take photo's in the SUN:lol: so what you saying is it's unfair to have 2coats against one, well then imagine if there was 2 coats of PNS what the difference would be then. So what's your point if any. :wall:

Listen we are here to suggest and help others not to get slated on mindless ,pointless issues. Chewy I've posted many cars in the showroom which have been in all weather conditions and nobody but you has commented on the photos and weather. It proves even in cloudy weather the difference can be seen image if the sun was shinning MR Fish.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

vickky453 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been away from this forum for a while, but now I have a car I can properly detail again.......
> 
> Now I'm looking for a new wax that's best for this colour,*ATM I only have dodo juice blue velvet :/ *


Blue Velvet is a nice wax. I have only tried it on blue metallic car and it left a nice warm glossy finish. This weekend just gone however, I tried dodo Orange crush on blue metallic and imh it added a nice touch, I took a couple of photos in this thread here,http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357868. I think with it being a soft wax , it's much easier to use than blue velvet, and although blue velvet is intended for dark coloured cars imh Orange Crush intended for warm coloured cars like yours left a better finish and applied by hand(bare hands) worked well as well:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I've used Vic's Red on Electric Orange paint and that looks great but I now use Supernatural Hybrid. Lasts ages and looks spot on. I've also just got some Prima Hydro Max which I'm going to be trying this weekend. Although it's a stand-alone sealant, I'm going to use it as a bit of a top-up so we'll see how that goes. However, for the UK climate, SNH would be my choice.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I've never looked at supernatural tbh, if it brought up your elec orange, it should do well on mine 

And thanks, I've only used the blue velvet on my mums blue vxr so I'll try it and see what results I get


----------

